
Revenue Contribution, Margin Analysis and Growth Rates of SaaS Companies - yarapavan
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1lbmiXL_q1MMjeuGu4DTh9dC0DID8moMiD0ZpgC4uhYA/edit#gid=2091663360
======
sixtypoundhound
What jumped out at me about this data was many of these businesses have robust
contribution value per customer. (Not just relative to acquisition cost, like
in low-end B2B but successfully adapting the model to go after bigger fish)

